# Age of Atlantic Stove Works Wood Stove



## Nita72369 (Nov 13, 2014)

Hello all!  I was just wondering if anyone could tell me approximately how old our wood stove is as I can't seem to find much information on that. Here is the info:

Atlantic Stove Works Inc. Homesteader Wood Circulator
Model #2410 GU  (F975054)
Serial #AKI 16835

We love this stove and use it all winter.  We need to replace the door gasket on the lower ash tray door and this set off the quest to find out more about the age of the stove and any other interesting information.

Thanks for any help!
Nita


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 16, 2014)

Bump . . . maybe someone will have an answer.



This time of year it's easy for threads to quickly get buried as there are a lot of folks posting questions.


----------



## Nita72369 (Nov 17, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Bump . . . maybe someone will have an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> This time of year it's easy for threads to quickly get buried as there are a lot of folks posting questions.




Thank you!  We just replaced both the gaskets on it and are now looking to replace the glass in front as it has a small crack, but it keeps us warm and we love it!


----------



## coaly (Nov 19, 2014)

2410 GU is by ATLANTA not Atlantic.
Start with the Hearth Wiki section under stoves; manufacturers in alphabetical order. Then use the search box at page top for threads containing key words.

Look like this?






History here; http://krogstreetmarket.com/_assets/pdfs/ksm-history.pdf


----------

